# need some trt help



## Kingcotton (Jan 26, 2017)

ok guys I need some help here . I went to my doctor today for a shot for a nerve pain in my leg, but while I was there I finally asked about getting my t checked. just so happened I had blood work done back in june so he pulled it up and it shows 383. now this dude is ex military so he pretty by the book when it comes to meds... so any way he says that's pretty border line lets do some new blood work next week so I basically have 7 days to get my t levels down to 300 or so that way I can maybe start getting some t shots.. my question is what can I do to make them crash, and yes I have read so of the old stickys I just want to see if there is any new info out there... thanx


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2017)

Hmm... in a week? If you have some orals take that for a couple days.  Otherwise maybe don't sleep


----------



## Maijah (Jan 26, 2017)

Eat some dbol


----------



## Kingcotton (Jan 26, 2017)

man I got some but if this dude even gets a wiff of something like that going on I'm done


----------



## Kingcotton (Jan 26, 2017)

i read where you can basically get drunk as **** the night before and that will help drop some but who know if that is true


----------



## Kingcotton (Jan 26, 2017)

will that stuff not show up in the blood work


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't waste your time with this Dr. sounds like a crap shoot of whether or not he will even get your levels up where they will do you any good anyway.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 26, 2017)

Kingcotton said:


> i read where you can basically get drunk as **** the night before and that will help drop some but who know if that is true



Dude, first off, sorry about your low t levels.... I have had a 330 before and I felt like death. Honestly, it sucked. So, if I were you and you were worried about him catching you trying to use orals to drop your levels, I would just drink heavy over the next week and stay up super late every night. Eat like shit, low fat, low cholesterol, low protein. And try to schedule(or reschedule) your blood work for later in the day as your levels will be lower than they are in the morning...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 26, 2017)

automatondan said:


> Dude, first off, sorry about your low t levels.... I have had a 330 before and I felt like death. Honestly, it sucked. So, if I were you and you were worried about him catching you trying to use orals to drop your levels, I would just drink heavy over the next week and stay up super late every night. Eat like shit, low fat, low cholesterol, low protein. And try to schedule(or reschedule) your blood work for later in the day as your levels will be lower than they are in the morning...



The fact anyone has to do this to get a trt script shows you that women need to stfu about their rights when it comes to healthcare. It's bad on both sides.


----------



## Kingcotton (Jan 26, 2017)

man I wish there was a other option but I'm in a very rural community, my old doc that I had since birth finally passed and my little town goes through new doctors llike candy. so its hard to get a friend ship built up before they move on... that said we always seem to keep at least 2 female doctors around at all times just not the men... and this dude is good to me and my fam he just don't cut much slack...


----------



## Kingcotton (Jan 26, 2017)

man I got some dbol .. I'm just afraid it would show up some how on the test


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2017)

automatondan said:


> Dude, first off, sorry about your low t levels.... I have had a 330 before and I felt like death. Honestly, it sucked. So, if I were you and you were worried about him catching you trying to use orals to drop your levels, I would just drink heavy over the next week and stay up super late every night. Eat like shit, low fat, low cholesterol, low protein.* And try to schedule(or reschedule) your blood work for later in the day as your levels will be lower than they are in the morning*...



This is not a good idea IMO. Any doc with half a brain will see when the bloods were pulled and then ask you to retest. Now you've just put yourself through a bender for no reason. 

Something that would work, but that I'd also not suggest: traumatic testicular injury. Slam the door on your nuts. 

In all seriousness, lack of sleep and shitty diet/alcohol should do the trick. I'd play it safe with the dbol as your gut has suggested.

Are you having low t symptoms? If you are make sure you share them with him. My t was in the 400's on Clomid monotherapy, but I had no morning wood, no libido, depression etc. just because your t levels are boarder line doesn't mean you don't need treatment. On the other hand, if your asymptomatic, what's the rush in jumping on TRT?

Why did you suspect you had low levels?


----------



## Kingcotton (Jan 26, 2017)

man I'm half the dude I use to be, I have lil motivation low sex drive, no mourning wood, I feel weak as hell most the time I just pretty much feel blah all the time and I'm sick of it.. a buddy I farm with is a little younger then me but was going through a lot of the same stuff started on trt about 3 mnths ago and he is running around like he's freaking 18 again... hell I want that to be me


----------



## Jin (Jan 26, 2017)

Been there buddy. It sucks. Sounds like you need TRT. Good luck.


----------



## Kingcotton (Jan 26, 2017)

how long will the dbol show up in your system


----------



## Kingcotton (Jan 26, 2017)

I guess what I mean is how hard and for how long would I need to hit it to do what I need


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 30, 2017)

I believe norcos / vicodins will drop your levels. Do your research brother.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 30, 2017)

Dude just find a new doc.  383 is low enough for trt/hrt in the majority of cases.  

Dbol won't show on a test measuring t levels.  If he's checking for shit in your system, than yea, he ll find it.


----------



## Dex (Jan 30, 2017)

Kingcotton said:


> man I'm half the dude I use to be, I have lil motivation low sex drive, no *mourning wood*, I feel weak as hell most the time I just pretty much feel blah all the time and I'm sick of it.. a buddy I farm with is a little younger then me but was going through a lot of the same stuff started on trt about 3 mnths ago and he is running around like he's freaking 18 again... hell I want that to be me



I think that you are indeed mourning. I understand and feel your pain. Many of us have been there. I had 342 and my primary said it was fine, despite all of the symptoms...a$$hole. 

I gave up right away on physicians and turned to UGL for self prescribing TRT. Now, I give it to the wife once or twice a day, pitch a tent every morning and have multiple random erections during the day like I am 16. 

So, if your plan doesn't work with this physician, try another one or find a decent source to help you out. Men should not have to live like this when there are options. Good luck.


----------



## Kingcotton (Feb 2, 2017)

ok guys here is the update.... 1st I ate like freaking shit all day every day for 6-7 days 2nd I drank a fair amount most every day and then the night before I slammed a 12 pack and tried to stay up as late as I could without wakeing the kids.. I had blood done at around 11 am that was as late as I could get a appointment for... got the results back yesterday... 137 my nurse just called me and told me over the phone.. she said that was the lowest they had ever had in that office... now the day I went to get my labs I had already told him I wanted on it, gave him all the reasons and he was cool about it and put me on 100 every 2weeks... now I know that aint shit but when the nurse called she told me that since it was so low that they already called the pharm. and he is going to double me up so know it'll be 200 every 2weeks... I know its not that much but hey I get to start somewhere...so any idea how long it may take to notice so effects... thanks and I appreciate all those who suggested ideas


----------



## Jaydub (Feb 2, 2017)

Shit 200 every 2 weeks is good. Especiallyfor starting out. My friggin doctor started me on 150 every 3 weeks.. which is completely stupid


----------



## StillKickin (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi King,
I'm 45 been on TRT for almost exactly 40 weeks now. Working with a clinic in Florida. It is damn expensive but the only options available in my little town were ill informed and poorly structured TRT protocols that simply was not what I felt I needed. Anyway since insurance doesn't cover the clinic route it's expensive for me. Hopefully your insurance will reimburse you going this route.
To your question of when to expect improvement. I started initially with 300mg\wk self administered at home and split into two 150mg shots, using Test cyp.
I would say it took me a full 8 weeks to see improvement in the areas of most concern for me.


----------



## Jin (Feb 2, 2017)

Kingcotton said:


> ok guys here is the update.... 1st I ate like freaking shit all day every day for 6-7 days 2nd I drank a fair amount most every day and then the night before I slammed a 12 pack and tried to stay up as late as I could without wakeing the kids.. I had blood done at around 11 am that was as late as I could get a appointment for... got the results back yesterday... 137 my nurse just called me and told me over the phone.. she said that was the lowest they had ever had in that office... now the day I went to get my labs I had already told him I wanted on it, gave him all the reasons and he was cool about it and put me on 100 every 2weeks... now I know that aint shit but when the nurse called she told me that since it was so low that they already called the pharm. and he is going to double me up so know it'll be 200 every 2weeks... I know its not that much but hey I get to start somewhere...so any idea how long it may take to notice so effects... thanks and I appreciate all those who suggested ideas



My test came back at 137. That was living healthy and taking 6000iu of hcg a week. 



StillKickin said:


> Hi King,
> I'm 45 been on TRT for almost exactly 40 weeks now. Working with a clinic in Florida. It is damn expensive but the only options available in my little town were ill informed and poorly structured TRT protocols that simply was not what I felt I needed. Anyway since insurance doesn't cover the clinic route it's expensive for me. Hopefully your insurance will reimburse you going this route.
> To your question of when to expect improvement. I started initially with 300mg\wk self administered at home and split into two 150mg shots, using Test cyp.
> I would say it took me a full 8 weeks to see improvement in the areas of most concern for me.



What's your dose now? Where did 300/wk put you? That's too high for most guys.


----------



## automatondan (Feb 2, 2017)

Kingcotton said:


> ok guys here is the update.... 1st I ate like freaking shit all day every day for 6-7 days 2nd I drank a fair amount most every day and then the night before I slammed a 12 pack and tried to stay up as late as I could without wakeing the kids.. I had blood done at around 11 am that was as late as I could get a appointment for... got the results back yesterday... 137 my nurse just called me and told me over the phone.. she said that was the lowest they had ever had in that office... now the day I went to get my labs I had already told him I wanted on it, gave him all the reasons and he was cool about it and put me on 100 every 2weeks... now I know that aint shit but when the nurse called she told me that since it was so low that they already called the pharm. and he is going to double me up so know it'll be 200 every 2weeks... I know its not that much but hey I get to start somewhere...so any idea how long it may take to notice so effects... thanks and I appreciate all those who suggested ideas



Ok, so good news is you are now on TRT which you needed... bad news is that I would hate to only get a 200 mg shot every 2 weeks... You will most likely feel like crap for a good portion of week 2... Any chance you could split the dose and do 100 mg per week? Is he going to let you do your own injections? If hes gonna let you do your own injections, I wouldnt even mess with pinning once every 2 weeks, just pin once per week at half the dose. However, if he wants to test you after a few weeks, stick to his protocol and maybe he will move your dosage up after he sees your blood work.


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 2, 2017)

High 5 dude sounds like they are going to get you squared away.


----------



## Kingcotton (Feb 2, 2017)

yeah he let me fill the script and I can do it myself at home ... that's the plan is to try and split it up since I'm the doctor now.... but I'm with you that's not really much of a dose but like I said he pretty by the book and I don't have many choices... I t be easier for me to go to the vet and get anything I want than to get a doctor to start trt


----------



## Kingcotton (Feb 2, 2017)

I love small towns but man there just some things they are soooo far behind on...


----------



## djr4x4 (Feb 7, 2017)

I sure am a lucky man over here.. I'm on 200mg twice a week..


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2017)

djr4x4 said:


> I sure am a lucky man over here.. I'm on 200mg twice a week..



Your doc has you running a cycle?


----------



## djr4x4 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jin said:


> Your doc has you running a cycle?


He had me on 400 once a week at 1st then we split it to keep my levels steady..


----------



## Jin (Feb 7, 2017)

djr4x4 said:


> He had me on 400 once a week at 1st then we split it to keep my levels steady..



400mg total per week is about 100mg higher than the highest TRT dose of heard of. It's also a decent beginners cycle. 

Typical TRT doses are 200 and under per week. Do you have additional medical factors that necessitates your dose? 

Where does that dose put your t levels?

Not being a dick, just genuinely curious.

Texas does is bigger?


----------



## djr4x4 (Feb 7, 2017)

Jin said:


> 400mg total per week is about 100mg higher than the highest TRT dose of heard of. It's also a decent beginners cycle.
> 
> Typical TRT doses are 200 and under per week. Do you have additional medical factors that necessitates your dose?
> 
> ...


I'll be going for blood work in about another month.. he had me on 300 once a week and when we did blood work it was 672 if I remember correctly so he bumped up.


----------



## Jin (Feb 8, 2017)

djr4x4 said:


> I'll be going for blood work in about another month.. he had me on 300 once a week and when we did blood work it was 672 if I remember correctly so he bumped up.



This is a good example of how we all react differently to exogenous testosterone. Many people have similar reactions; some are high responders and some are low. Seems like you're a true outlier.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 8, 2017)

djr4x4 said:


> He had me on 400 once a week at 1st then we split it to keep my levels steady..



That's a straight up cycle.  

Yes, you are lucky.  

I've never seen anyone 250/wk or more but u take the cake.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 9, 2017)

I had a script for 400/week as well at one time.  Had to change TRT docs after some seriously sketchy business practices of the clinic (not the doc, per se).  On 200/week now, and to be honest, don't notice that much of a difference.


----------

